# Experiences with online wood suppliers?



## doc (Jul 9, 2007)

I face the problem of having nothing but hickory and mesquite to choose from here in my local market. Looking online, I see that there are quite a few options. Does anyone have experiences with any particular sites online? I'd love the feedback, and looking for recommendations. You can never be sure of what you're getting out there in cyberspace.

I'm sure my neighbors would appreciate a little variety while I am smoking  up the neighborhood!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, the only one I've had any experience with is the one I just posted... http://www.hawaiiguava.com/ . Haven't tried the wood yet, but I will this week. They shipped from Hawaii via USPS Priority. I had the order in about a week after payment was sent.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 9, 2007)

Doc:

I have the same issue. I have purchased some apple and cherry chunks from bbq galore. Delievery came when expected. Some of the cherry wood was pretty large for the size bag it came in. I just ordered some pecan from barbecuewoods.com. Order form said 5-7 business days. Today is day 5 so I should be getting it anytime.

Here are other sites I haven't tried but are a little cheaper.

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Woods.html

http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm

They really get you on the shipping. Sometimes it's more then the wood.


----------



## johnt (Jul 9, 2007)

I ordered the sample pack of woods from barbecuewoods.com on the 6th.
Will let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## aaron (Jul 10, 2007)

Try these folks,great products and free shipping in North America www.smokinlicious.com
Aaron


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.naturesownonline.com/index.htm

I use these guys for apple wood chunks, it works out to be a buck a pound to Key West, but I have no choice. Good friendly phone people (Americans!) and they ship same day ordered.


----------



## doc (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I never thought i'd be excited to have wood shipped to me before. Smokinilicious has a great variety pack that I'm gonna grab. I'll let you know how it turns out...


----------

